# new babies orpingtons & silkies



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

*well we had a good hatch*
*we put 41 eggs in our hovabator, on day 10 we found that 8 were clear so we removed them, no bator on earth would have been able to make those hatch so i'm not even counting them.*
*there was also an early quitter so we removed that too before it started to smell bad*

*so come day 21 we had 32 left in the bator*
*26 hatched rite out on their own *
*2 more looked to be stuck*
*i left them over night & when i woke they were still stuck rite there*
*i never opened up the bator so i'm not sure what the problem was*
*i couldn't just let them expire so i removed them 1 at a time*
*after putting warm water on my fingers i wet the outer membrain which was showing all along the side of the shell*
*i peeled* *off chunks of shell till each was free*
*they still had some "icky" stuff on them which didn't want to come off so they didn't fluff up like the rest.*

*so i left those 2 in the bator till today & i gave them a warm bath* 
*one had foot & leg trouble*
*the foot is better today but the leg is still weak*
*i have them in my little brooder together*
*we will see if they make it or not.*

*most of what i hatched was buff orpingtons*
*so without delay here they are*









*& here are the 3 silkies that i also hatched out with the orps*









*there were also a couple mixed chicks that hatched out *
*along with this imported english orpington*









*i have a bunch more silkies in the bator along with more english orpingtons & a few white leghorns*
*soo i'll be just swimming in fuzzy butts *

*take care all*
*piglett*
*wolfeboro,nh*


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats! Our orp just started to lay, the pullet eggs are big! So, we bought two new chicks!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Congrats! Our orp just started to lay, the pullet eggs are big! So, we bought two new chicks!


orps are great all around birds IMHO
we have 7 buff hens (along with a roo) 
& 3 imported english orpington hens (they too have a roo)
the imports are huge, i hope one goes broody come spring
with their size they should be able to cover a bunch of eggs

take care
piglett


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

piglett said:


> orps are great all around birds IMHO
> we have 7 buff hens (along with a roo)
> & 3 imported english orpington hens (they too have a roo)
> the imports are huge, i hope one goes broody come spring
> ...


We are on the search for an australorp roo. Hope to find one local soon. I have found a few, but a two hr drive each way, I just may have to do that.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> Congrats! Our orp just started to lay, the pullet eggs are big! So, we bought two new chicks!


Oh, and I meant to say our australorp, not orp.....our buff orps are actually laying what look to be the smallest eggs, but they are very round, and when weighed. Are the same as some others.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations ! They are so cute and fluffy !


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> We are on the search for an australorp roo. Hope to find one local soon. I have found a few, but a two hr drive each way, I just may have to do that.


 i got my buff orpington roo from craigslist
i'm sure someone will have an extra for free or cheep on there soon

good luck
piglett


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Congratulations ! They are so cute and fluffy !


 it looks like George is holding up his end of the deal
i have 7 more silkie eggs in the bator rite now
i hope all is well in Alton

patrick


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Buff orpingtons might be my favorite type of chicken. Their eggs are huge, and they lay consistantly! Loved the pics!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> Buff orpingtons might be my favorite type of chicken. Their eggs are huge, and they lay consistantly! Loved the pics!


thanks
they are the best all around chicken to have hands down

piglett


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice Piglett. I have all kinds of eggs in the bator. I put more in today. One of my Sebbies is laying and will go broody soon. So I'll have some of everything running around soon. Gone ship out some of my Marans to a dear friend in Washington, then I'll send some English white Orpingtons to another dear freind in Austin. I need to make a trip to Big Springs to give a dear friend a brower incubator so she can hatch her some babies. I want to hatch her some of my English BBS orpington's to take to her when I do go, so she has some little ones while she is waiting on a hatch








VIVI


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sounds like you hatching every egg in the place )
i found out my white leg horn roo is shooting blanks
i set 4 leghorn eggs & all 4 were clear after 11 days in the bator
i guess i'll give my buff orpington roo a crack at it
i'll then set a couple of the leghorn eggs & if they are good to go i guess i need to send the old white roo off to camp
the odd thing is .....he has never crowed,not once
he has 1 huge spur on him so it's a roo
they are all alone in the woodshed so why no crow?


piglett


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Shooting blanks or maybe just not shooting?!?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Shooting blanks or maybe just not shooting?!?


 no sign of any "action"
my birds have to produce or they have to go camping
i can't feed a bunch of freeloaders
so his fate is sealed

the hen will go into the orpington coop where i know the roo will step on up & ger er done


----------



## KalikoFarms (Aug 21, 2012)

Piglett, what kind of English Orphingtons do you raise? We have silver laced, buff and jubilee orpingtons that are all English. You are right They are very large compared to the ones in the USA.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

KalikoFarms said:


> Piglett, what kind of English Orphingtons do you raise? We have silver laced, buff and jubilee orpingtons that are all English. You are right They are very large compared to the ones in the USA.


 we have blue & black english orpingtons & as of yesterday we have added a splash cockerel who will joing out breeding program once he is old enough
we had the flock NPIP tested today & my big blue rooster had to be given a turkey leg band because the normal size for chickens wouldn't fit

piglett


----------



## KalikoFarms (Aug 21, 2012)

That too funny, just dont tell him he is a turkey he may forget his special purpose for the girls......LOL Just kidding. I have a couple of Brahmas that are from English imported eggs and a German Blue import and at 5 and 6 months old they are already at 10-12 lbs. so when we band them they probably will have to use the large ones also. Isnt it amazing at the difference in the Imports and the one here? I couldnt believe the difference in size and even the colors are more brilliant. Maybe its just me but I really have fallen in love with them and compared to my Brabanters and Araucana's they are such Giants. The silver laced orpington chicks that just hatched are 2x's the size of the others. They look like they should be two weeks older.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

my britts make my american buff orpingtons look like bantys 
we have 25 more chicks that will hatch out on the 3rd
i set a bunch from the english hens, i need more blue birds in the flock
i'll see what i get & then go from there


take care
piglett


----------

